# ubldr, and video support



## SteveG1 (Feb 17, 2019)

I am trying to install FreeBSD on an X5000.

After going round and round with this, video support is not being initialized. ( Please see: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=223572) This is what it looked like to me, because it looked like it initialized everything else.  I guess that I could either use a serial console, or setup networking w/ sshd as a work around. 

It looks like I can use ubldr to boot. Where can I find documentation about it?

Thanks!


----------



## SteveG1 (Feb 17, 2019)

One thing I should add to this is there a way to initialize the video after boot?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2019)

SteveG1 said:


> After going round and round with this, video support is not being initialized.


What makes you think this is supported?


----------

